

Fork It Up - in AirPair's $100,000.00 Git-Powered Developer Writing Competition - jkresner
https://www.airpair.com/100k-writing-competition

======
almogbaku
Awesome article! That's a very interesting subject.. And it reminds me Jekyll
a little bit- but with UI :O

------
picsoung
That Will définitively motivate me to get to write sometjrjk f

